# "Mai mult ca perfect" tense



## SerinusCanaria3075

I have a question about this synthetic form. From what I saw, the Latin pluperfect subjunctive evolved into the pluperfect indicative only in Romanian (in the rest of Romance languages it became the imperfect subjunctive). 
Romanian: el liberase (he had liberated) 
Spanish: él había liberado - _Pluscuamperfecto _(Spanish)

Since the Romanian *Pluperfect* sounds like that of most imperfect subjunctive tenses in Spanish and Italian, I was wondering if this _imperfect subjunctive tense_ exists in Romanian.
Spanish (imperfecto subjuntivo): que él liberase (if he liberated)
Italian (imperfetto congiuntivo): che lui liberasse


----------



## jazyk

No, it doesn't.

Spanish: Queremos que él libere al pueblo.
Romanian: Vrem ca el să-l elibereze pe popor.

Spanish: Queríamos que él liberara/liberase al pueblo.
Romanian: Voiam ca el să-l elibereze pe popor.

In other words, you use the present subjunctive in Romanian, which only differs from the present indicative in the third person (singular and plural) and in the verb a fi.

Jazyk


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> Spanish: Queremos que él libere al pueblo.
> Romanian: Vrem ca el să-l elibereze pe popor.
> 
> Spanish: Queríamos que él liberara/liberase al pueblo.
> Romanian: Voiam ca el să-l elibereze pe popor.


 
Just two details, does it matter if I use _A vrea_ or _A voi_ (To Want, right?) and is there a difference between _A libera_ and _A elibera_?

The examples you gave me are perfect, it clears up a lot of things.


----------



## Trisia

Enter native speaker of Romanian with no grammar skills at all  (please correct if you find anything dumb)

The definite article is added as a suffix, wherever possible:

Vrem ca el să elibereze popor*ul.

*Vroiam ca el să elibereze popor*ul.
*
_A libera_ = archaic form of _a elibera. _I would recommend you used the latter.


----------



## SerinusCanaria3075

> Originally posted by *Trisia*
> Vroiam ca el să elibereze popor*ul.
> *


Did you mean to spell _voiam_ ?



> _A libera_ = archaic form of _a elibera._


Ah, I see. I thought it was something similar to the _liberar/librar_ verbs in Spanish.


----------



## robbie_SWE

SerinusCanaria3075 said:


> Did you mean to spell _voiam_ ?
> 
> 
> Ah, I see. I thought it was something similar to the _liberar/librar_ verbs in Spanish.


 
You're completely correct SerinusCanaria3075, "*vroiam*" does not exist. It is a common error made by many Romanian speakers. For more information check this site out (sorry that it's in Romanian, but I guess that both you and Trisia might be interested.)

 robbie


----------



## Woland

Trisia said:


> _A libera_ = archaic form of _a elibera. _I would recommend you used the latter.


 
 I believe there is no archaic form ''a libera'' . The archaic form ,or the regional form(still used in the East) is *a slobozi*


----------



## Trisia

Hehe, I knew I should never post in languages that are perfectly unknown to me! (especially when high... erm, very tired )

Thanks, Robbie and Woland


----------



## Woland

You're welcome,Trisia. Anyway,this explains everything if you were high).


----------



## robbie_SWE

Hehe...you're welcome Trisia (we all get "high" sometimes ).

robbie


----------



## parakseno

Woland said:


> I believe there is no archaic form ''a libera'' . The archaic form ,or the regional form(still used in the East) is *a slobozi*



I wouldn't be so sure. If you take a look at DEX (dexonline.ro) you will see that it mentions the fact that it's an obsolete word. Anyway it certainly does sound quite strange in everyday speech, where "a elibera" is used.


----------



## Woland

You're right ,but  I swear I had no idea it exists


----------



## aurette

A regional form of "a elibera" is indeed *a slobozi*, i know my grandmother still uses *slobod *instead of *liber*. It is not used only in the East, but in the North and South too.
As for *a libera* it is only used in everyday speech if you are talking about someone that finished his military stage. You can find examples on dexonline.ro as Parakseno suggested.


----------



## david_carmen

Maybe it would be necessary to mention that:

1. However, Romanian has _conjunctiv perfect_
Voiam ca el *să fi eliberat *poporul.

2. _Vroiam_ was a literary form (see _Gramatica Academiei_), accepted concomitantly with _voiam_ until was rejected by the DOOM 2 settlement.


----------

